# Swa Blade Runner Tool



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Got one, when you compare to a pipe cutter it looks cheap and nasty, seem to work okay but think I'd be tempted to look at using a hacksaw, again or pipe cutter possibly before buying another if it doesn't last long.


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the same opinion would like to have seen it made of metal
Im quite clumsy so high risk of stamping on it with steel toe caps.
Not sure how long the blades last.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I made off five swa's with mine and the little blade seemed to be getting tired then,i donated mine to one of my lads in the end and went back to the trusty old eclipse junior hacksaw.

Its ok for the odd termination but can't see it lasting very long,i got bored with it and changed its name a few times when it knackered a couple of 1.5 3 and 4cores  


Chris


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Seems to only work on some brands of SWA not all,
All the hype and its not worth it, the NICIEC where flogging them at their 17th edition seminar.
Been thinking for along time we use SWA for most 3 phase applications unessecessary could use SY cable.
Can you still get DELTA/DRAKA HITUF cable ?


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Cornish

A lot of leckies in the Nottingham and Lincolnshire area use SY and YY on tray for motors and other control gear,its a lot easier to terminate a stuffing gland that it is an swa :whistling2: 

I haven't seen that Delta cable for ages :no: 

Chris


----------

